
Midas – Enriched contact information for email lists - zinedine
http://fetch.amplemarket.com/midas
======
dhruvkar
This is good, but still falls into the FullContact/Intercom/Clearbit camp
without clear differentiation. The service would add a lot more value if it
niched down and provided really relevant information. As a sales person, I
haven't found a service that actually tells me what I want to know about a
lead/company. I often find myself wanting to know some combination of the
following:

# of employees, approximate revenues, years in business, family-owned or not,
number of locations, age of founder(s), scope(s) of work.

This helps me form a mental image of the company and helps me decide whether
or not its worth pursuing them.

*edited for clarity

~~~
hammock
Dun and Bradstreet

~~~
dhruvkar
yes, some of that information is provided, not all. It's also prohibitively
expensive for me (~$120 for a report on one company).

------
tbrooks
How is this different from Clearbit's Enrichment API?

[https://clearbit.com/enrichment](https://clearbit.com/enrichment)

~~~
mbseid
I wouldn't be surprised if it this is powered by Clearbit. A lot of companies
seem to be reselling the data bought from Clearbit.

Intercom uses another company for their data too:
[https://docs.intercom.io/help-and-faqs/your-users-data-in-
in...](https://docs.intercom.io/help-and-faqs/your-users-data-in-
intercom/where-do-the-social-profiles-come-from)

------
dajohnson89
How can I trust this service (and others like it) to keep the list of email
addresses I provide confidential?

------
Animats
Another spammer to block. Is there a way to identify email processed through
this system?

~~~
stonogo
They don't spam you directly; they just sell your personal information to
spammers. This is called 'lead generation' by the afflicted.

~~~
llamport
how are you claiming this?

